# Class of 92



## Alex1975 (Oct 30, 2015)

I watched a program last night on BBC called Class of 92 out of their league. 

Potentially some spoilers. I think this was one of six programs.

I'm not a football guy. I have watched three premier league football matches in my life, all live. Chelsea twice and Tottenham once. So while I know the names of the 5 ex Man United players who have purchased Salford, I only learned last night of their significance.

I was exrealy impressed with this whole program. I found myself rewinding sections to hear exactly what was said and how it was said. I have to say I found the process and hurdles fascinating! The 5 members of the class of 92 seemed to be impressive guys, interesting guys. Not what I expected.

I laughed my head off at the shonky Sky box conversation. 

Looking forward to the next one, it's on series link. Could I be a Salford fan?

Anyone else see this? Thoughts?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I watched a program last night on BBC called Class of 92 out of their league. 

Potentially some spoilers. I think this was one of six programs.

I'm not a football guy. I have watched three premier league football matches in my life, all live. Chelsea twice and Tottenham once. So while I know the names of the 5 ex Man United players who have purchased Salford, I only learned last night of their significance.

I was exrealy impressed with this whole program. I found myself rewinding sections to hear exactly what was said and how it was said. I have to say I found the process and hurdles fascinating! The 5 members of the class of 92 seemed to be impressive guys, interesting guys. Not what I expected.

I laughed my head off at the shonky Sky box conversation. 

Looking forward to the next one, it's on series link. Could I be a Salford fan?

Anyone else see this? Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was a two parter. Watched a bit and got the whole programme on the box to watch this weekend. Some interesting viewing me thinks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 30, 2015)

It is a 2 part special, thought it was excellent, if you'd like some background to the programme and the 5 footballers there is a Docu/Film called Class of 92 and it gives the actually story of the Class of 92, well worth watching.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2015)

Went I went to Salford last season they was filming it, I won't expect us to come out in good light next weeks programme as it was widely criticised that the Darlo fans were thugs etc.

Watched last night and thought it was a good program, the manager was well out of his depth and the players seemed to be doing there own thing.


----------



## Grogger (Oct 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I watched a program last night on BBC called Class of 92 out of their league. 

Potentially some spoilers. I think this was one of six programs.

I'm not a football guy. *I have watched three premier league football matches in my life, all live. Chelsea twice* and Tottenham once. So while I know the names of the 5 ex Man United players who have purchased Salford, I only learned last night of their significance.

I was exrealy impressed with this whole program. I found myself rewinding sections to hear exactly what was said and how it was said. I have to say I found the process and hurdles fascinating! The 5 members of the class of 92 seemed to be impressive guys, interesting guys. Not what I expected.

I laughed my head off at the shonky Sky box conversation. 

Looking forward to the next one, it's on series link. Could I be a Salford fan?

Anyone else see this? Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Thats 2 more matches than the vast majority of most Chelsea fans


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Went I went to Salford last season they was filming it, I won't expect us to come out in good light next weeks programme as it was widely criticised that the Darlo fans were thugs etc.

Watched last night and thought it was a good program, the manager was well out of his depth and the players seemed to be doing there own thing.
		
Click to expand...



Well tweeting notts county to smash the place up won't help relations either then!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Well tweeting notts county to smash the place up won't help relations either then!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen anything on that subject but if the Darlo fans are doing that then its embarrassing.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 31, 2015)

really enjoyed part one and looking forward to the conclusion


----------



## SteveJay (Oct 31, 2015)

Just watched it in BBC Player, really good programme and the Mancs came across as really genuine and wanting the club to progress, despite some suspicion from the locals. Brought back a few memories from when I played, albeit in a few leagues lower!


----------



## Grogger (Oct 31, 2015)

Managed to look past the Manure legends and actually enjoyed it. Non league football doesn't get enough attention and this was a good advert for it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 31, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Haven't seen anything on that subject but if the Darlo fans are doing that then its embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Was a Gnev retweet more than likely a keyboard warrior but doesn't help when there tension and resentment about.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh how I laughed when Neville rang scholsey and asked if he fancied playing in the next round of the FA cup. Scholsey said " am a fat so and so".
Dint help when Salford got beat anyway.

Quick lowdown on programme.
1, typical English manager in lower leagues, swears better than most loads of the time, comes with no coaching skills.
2, players that think there better than they are and better than the manager and still at Â£300 a week are overpaid primadonnas.
3, Still one man and his dog( which runs on pitch) at every ground.

Question though why would Gary Neville get involved with Salford FC when he is the ass manager of England and Sky pundit. As a owner he cannot be giving 100%

Excellent programme ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Oh how I laughed when Neville rang scholsey and asked if he fancied playing in the next round of the FA cup. Scholsey said " am a fat so and so".
Dint help when Salford got beat anyway.

Quick lowdown on programme.
1, typical English manager in lower leagues, swears better than most, loads of time, but comes with no coaching skills.
2, players that think there better than they are and better than the manager and still at Â£300 a week are overpaid primadonnas.
3, Still one man and his dog( which runs on pitch) at every ground.

Question though why would Gary Neville get involved with Salford FC when he is the ass manager of England and Sky pundit. As a owner he cannot be giving 100%

Excellent programme ðŸ‘G

eh what happened there a double post, Groundhog Day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Oh how I laughed when Neville rang scholsey and asked if he fancied playing in the next round of the FA cup. Scholsey said " am a fat so and so".
Dint help when Salford got beat anyway.

Quick lowdown on programme.
1, typical English manager in lower leagues, swears better than most loads of the time, comes with no coaching skills.
2, players that think there better than they are and better than the manager and still at Â£300 a week are overpaid primadonnas.
3, Still one man and his dog( which runs on pitch) at every ground.

Question though why would Gary Neville get involved with Salford FC when he is the ass manager of England and Sky pundit. As a owner he cannot be giving 100%

Excellent programme ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thought they had bought out the Glazers then until you said English manager - or was it filmed last year 

Got it on record and think it's good that they are using there wealth into grass roots football


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah deffo filmed last year, I did not realise that until they went out of the FA cup and I said to Missis T " odd coz they have Notts county on Sky this Friday".


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2015)

I enjoyed it and managed to watch it objectively. Good to see non-league football getting into the spotlight over and above the FA cup


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2015)

On in 5 mins&#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2015)

Really love this insight, the 5 of them come across really well!


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Really love this insight, the 5 of them come across really well!
		
Click to expand...

Paul what I really really could not get my head around was the two managers they set on. One of the managers was serving a five game ban for "fighting on the touch line", Against Salford FC of all teams. Now G Neville said " that's the sort of passion we need here". 
Eh, if he was commenting on that on sky sports he would want them banned for years.
Thought that was fantastic about Phil  Neville pushing  for that city reject to get a trial at the rags, when he could not get in the Salford starting 11.
Not gonna spoil the ending.


----------



## Val (Nov 5, 2015)

Quite enjoyed that 2 parter on Salford City, great insight into lower league football. Interesting to see how it all develops from then. I'll need to do my own research.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2015)

Val said:



			Quite enjoyed that 2 parter on Salford City, great insight into lower league football. Interesting to see how it all develops from then. I'll need to do my own research.
		
Click to expand...

The passion by the staff/volunteers probably goes on in hundreds of clubs day in day out, great to see them being applauded.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 5, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Paul what I really really could not get my head around was the two managers they set on. One of the managers was serving a five game ban for "fighting on the touch line", Against Salford FC of all teams. Now G Neville said " that's the sort of passion we need here". 
Eh, if he was commenting on that on sky sports he would want them banned for years.
Thought that was fantastic about Phil  Neville pushing  for that city reject to get a trial at the rags, when he could not get in the Salford starting 11.
Not gonna spoil the ending.
		
Click to expand...

I took it they wanted discipline and I suppose 2 of them working together could stand up to the primadonnas. Impressed with Scholes sense of humour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

Not seen part two yet but there does seem to be two Gary Neville's. The one at the club that wants to win at almost any cost and the public Sky persona where as others have said, he'd be calling for fines and bans for the same type of behaviour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

Just settling down to see how the Salford side do in the FA cup. Can't see them keeping 11 men on the pitch if they tackle like they seem to in their own league.


----------



## Grogger (Nov 6, 2015)

Not been a bad game so far. Salford holding their own and started off well. 

Needs a goal though


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2015)

Quality Blood 'n ' Thunder lower league game
Some epic tackles going in.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 6, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Quality Blood 'n ' Thunder lower league game
Some epic tackles going in.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on a real game of football.

Tough challenges and players getting up and cracking on.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2015)

Good fun game!


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on a real game of football.

Tough challenges and players getting up and cracking on.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, strange that, couldn't understand them not writhing all over the floor and having a crafty peek to see if their team has the advantage, or whether to stay down! 

Football how it should be played.

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

Cracking game. What a clearance. Can Salford hold on?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 6, 2015)

What a goal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			What a goal
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Take a bow son. Get in


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2015)

I am LOVING this game.....


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 6, 2015)

For anyone that's lost one, a mobile phone has been handed in at Salford FC. &#128563;&#128513;

did is he just say Joe Pasquale is playing for salford


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I am LOVING this game.....
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic, isn't it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Really love this insight, the 5 of them come across really well!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  We never really knew them, just who they played for, and that probably had a large part to do with the opinion that you form of them.  Really warmed to them watching this, the honesty about the mistakes they've made, their genuine love for football at all levels and the camaraderie between them; that said, did anyone else think that it seemed to be the 4 of them & Nicky Butt at times, rather than the 5 of them?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2015)

Salford City - take a bow Lads
I don't think I've enjoyed a game as much for years..


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 6, 2015)

What a game of football.

If I could watch a game like that every week I would fall back in love with the game.
This game really emphasises what a bunch of prima donnas we watch week in week out in world football.

Fantastic clearance by the defender and a goal Hazard would have been proud of.

Real football real men and a real treat to watch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			What a game of football.

If I could watch a game like that every week I would fall back in love with the game.
This game really emphasises what a bunch of prima donnas we watch week in week out in world football.

Fantastic clearance by the defender and a goal Hazard would have been proud of.

Real football real men and a real treat to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent analogy of a game/night.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 6, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			What a game of football.

If I could watch a game like that every week I would fall back in love with the game.
This game really emphasises what a bunch of prima donnas we watch week in week out in world football.

Fantastic clearance by the defender and a goal Hazard would have been proud of.

Real football real men and a real treat to watch.
		
Click to expand...


Good post PJ, bang on the money. 
Ive been watching non league for the last 10 years and its Blood guts & passion most weekends.
Notts County didn't know what had hit them tonight.
Well Done Salford!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 6, 2015)

So where all ditching the Prem for lower league football? 
Nah,thought not.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2015)

Fabulous two-part documentary, fantastic game with an absolutely stunning goal.
Proper football with proper players.
Really looking forward to their next game, which hopefully they'll win before being drawn away to United in the third round!
If only ................


*Slime*.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 4, 2015)

Come on the Ammies, Salford sticking it to another league Club again tonight, looks like another Blood n guts performance.
I'd say 50/50 at the moment..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Come on the Ammies, Salford sticking it to another league Club again tonight, looks like another Blood n guts performance.
I'd say 50/50 at the moment..
		
Click to expand...

Salford giving another good account and didn't panic after the pen. Fancy them to nick this


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 4, 2015)

Another very enjoyable game.
Plenty of grit and some tough tackling albeit without much quality in blustery conditions.
Also imo a good refereeing performance letting the game flow.


----------



## fundy (Dec 4, 2015)

I get that the BBC feel the need to follow up and show them again but it really is a shame that the one side at that level that doesnt need the tv money is getting it not once, but multiple times, theres definitely sides who really could do with the coverage and need the tv fee still in at this stage but dont fit the bbcs agenda


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2015)

Hartlepool don't pay agent fees. 
Bit random I know,just something I discovered yesterday.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			I get that the BBC feel the need to follow up and show them again but it really is a shame that the one side at that level that doesnt need the tv money is getting it not once, but multiple times, theres definitely sides who really could do with the coverage and need the tv fee still in at this stage but dont fit the bbcs agenda
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue it is more to do with getting viewers.  If you feature lower level teams there has to be a story somewhere, a hook to get the viewers interested.  And like it or not Salford have a story.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			I get that the BBC feel the need to follow up and show them again but it really is a shame that the one side at that level that doesnt need the tv money is getting it not once, but multiple times, theres definitely sides who really could do with the coverage and need the tv fee still in at this stage but dont fit the bbcs agenda
		
Click to expand...


Are the Beeb not using the owners and enhance interest in a non league club as cheap publicity to gain extra viewers?
Also looking at draw other fixtures to show Welling v Carlisle?


----------



## Grogger (Dec 4, 2015)

fundy said:



			I get that the BBC feel the need to follow up and show them again but it really is a shame that the one side at that level that doesnt need the tv money is getting it not once, but multiple times, theres definitely sides who really could do with the coverage and need the tv fee still in at this stage but dont fit the bbcs agenda
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. 

Another non league side could have benefitted greatly from the money generated by a TV appearance. The Beeb still would have got viewers for a clash featuring a different side.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 4, 2015)

BBC has historically tried to chase upsets, "magic of the cup" and all that has it not? 

Would argue tonight's game fits that profile perfectly. Not sure there is another tie that would have such a good 'upset potential' (but happy to be proved wrong)

The fact that it's Salford, and all that entails, just makes it an easy target to have a pop at.

Enjoyed the game. Wouldn't have watched it if had been some non-league club I've never heard of. Showing that there's life past the sterile PL is to be applauded I would think?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 4, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			BBC has historically tried to chase upsets, "magic of the cup" and all that has it not? 

Would argue tonight's game fits that profile perfectly.* Not sure there is another tie that would have such a good 'upset potential' (but happy to be proved wrong)*

The fact that it's Salford, and all that entails, just makes it an easy target to have a pop at.

Enjoyed the game. Wouldn't have watched it if had been some non-league club I've never heard of. Showing that there's life past the sterile PL is to be applauded I would think?
		
Click to expand...

Colchester United v Altrincham. An almost guaranteed away win with the way we've been playing.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 4, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Colchester United v Altrincham. An almost guaranteed away win with the way we've been playing.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout.

Hope for you it doesn't pan out that way :thup:


----------



## fundy (Dec 6, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Colchester United v Altrincham. An almost guaranteed away win with the way we've been playing.
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a cracker in progress, not so sure how much youll be enjoying it though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2015)

Some finish. Shame for Altrincham


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some finish. Shame for Altrincham
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't. It was a great result. Trying to decide whether I'd prefer a home draw against one of the big teams in the 3rd round and hope to receive the TV money or to get a smaller team and hope to get a cup run going. I think at the minute I'd prefer a Premier League club at home and hope we get shown live on TV and then we can get knocked out and concentrate on not getting relegated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			No it wasn't. It was a great result. Trying to decide whether I'd prefer a home draw against one of the big teams in the 3rd round and hope to receive the TV money or to get a smaller team and hope to get a cup run going. I think at the minute I'd prefer a Premier League club at home and hope we get shown live on TV and then we can get knocked out and concentrate on not getting relegated.
		
Click to expand...

Our cup run will be over and we can concentrate on mid table anonimity at best


----------

